# [SOLVED] iPod &amp; iDevice Repairs



## craigcochrane (Sep 12, 2012)

I have removed an iPod touch screen and am going to be replacing it but I have 3 questions that I have not seen addressed in repair videos:

1) On the back of the LCD is a white film. The LCD and digitizer work without removing it so should it be left on?

2) When the device is put back together with NEW adhesive, should the adhesive be heated to help it stick? (Then put a book on top of the screen to add pressure until it sets)

3) I've read that doing other repairs (i.e. headphone jack, home button, etc.) can be risky because the original screen can get damaged. Thoughts and opinions? Is it worth doing this kind of work?

I am looking at adding mobile device repairs to my list of skills. I would love to exchange contacts with somebody to bounce ideas off. In exchange I offer knowledge on networking, windows computing & windows server


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPod & iDevice Repairs*

iPhones and iPod are built in the almost same way.

Watch this video to help:
iPhone 3GS Battery Removal - Replacement & Assembly - YouTube


----------



## craigcochrane (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: iPod & iDevice Repairs*

Thank you, that video is pretty good. Lots of detail!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPod & iDevice Repairs*

Yup! He does great videos!

Please mark this thread as [SOLVED] by using the thread tools at the top!


----------

